# Surge in bike thefts in south bay cities



## Doolab (Feb 13, 2008)

This NBC video report exposes the thieves on camera committing their crimes, and should remind us to keep extra vigilance on our bikes.


----------



## framesti (Jan 26, 2009)

*bike thefts*

I read there is this $150 gps you can buy, may make recovery possible if stolen.


----------

